# Eye Cloud Disease



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking to treat eye cloud disease in a med. Chocolate Cichlid.

Have tried several different meds by Mardel and API.

Has anyone ever successfully treated this illness? The fish is otherwise healthy and active.

I am willing to try any meds, cost isnt really a factor and a hospital tank is available.

I am planning to move her to a hospital tank next weekend and go with mela and pima fix together unless someone else has a better suggestion.

This will be her 6th treatment for this resilient infection.

I dont believe this to be injury related as I am only home 2 days a week and I notice the cloud is visibly darker each time I come home.

Please any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

what are your water parameters. My experience with cloud eye is clean water and a bit of salt seems to work for me


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have cloudy eye on both my Prochilodus, they're actually known for it, they lived in a dirty smelly tank at the pet store!
Anyways, i didn't know until I brought them home... both of them had one eye healing up, until my tank crashed, now both of em have it again! As victor said, clean water wuz the whole successful thing!
They seem to be doing better with clean water!
Doing water changes twice a week at the moment!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Water parameters are essential to evaluate your problem. Cloudy eye is most commonly caused by physical injury, eye flukes or metal toxicity. We have high levels of metals in our tap water but the levels would need to be extreme for this to be the cause. Infrequent water changes would cause the levels to increase with evaporation and top up. Eye flukes can be treated with Praziquentel. Water parameters please.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Russ i've always had good luck with 50% water change and melafix for this in my flag tail.
most important are water changes at least once per week.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I will try this 50% change and melafix, I currently do 20% (roughly ) per week. this tank has always had at least 10% weekly and is understocked.
You mentioned that one to me before, sorry I forgot. Did your flagtail have an injury to cause the cloud. I believe that falgtails can be pannicky? Was it in one or 2 eyes?

My chocolate has the cloud only in 1 eye. this tank has never been messy or overstocked. the male she was paired with sometimes bullied her so pehaps it is an injury that just never healed. she was a little pannicky before also so maybe she bumped it? 

Water parameters are ph 7 , low nitrate and amonia, I listed gh and kh in my last post and they were normal too. (80 and 120 I believe). Chlorine and nitrite have never showed any amounts in my tests.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Russ flagtail is a little manic with panic..lol
was in both eyes and i believe because he was dragging them back and forth looking for the silver aro i used to keep with him.


----------

